# "Knistern" im Sound



## shakalphilip (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sound. Und zwar habe ich meistens so ein "knistern" eher verzerren mit Nebengeräuschen im Sound, und zwar immer nur nach einem Hochfahren des Rechners. Wenn ich einfach nur neustarte, also den PC nicht ausmache, dann ist es weg. Sobald ich den PC komplett ausschalte und dann wieder einschalte ist es wieder da, komischerweise nur in spielen oder bei etwas lauter Musik. Bei den "normalen" Windows-Anwendungen merkt man davon gar nichts.

Ich hatte zu Anfang eine Creative SoundBlaster Audiogy 4 gehabt, und
dann habe ich Test weise mal auf meinen On Board Sound gewechselt, und siehe da: das Problem war weg.
Jetzt habe ich eine Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi ExtremeGamer und das problem besteht wieder wie oben beschrieben.

Ich habe gerade den aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber drauf gemacht, den ich gefunden habe, auch der Soundkartentreiber ist aktuell. Slot gewechselt habe ich auch schon.

System:

Windows XP Professional mit allen nur möglich Updates
2048 MB RAM
Motherboard: Asus A8V
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi ExtremeGamer
Grafikkarte: GeForce NX6600GT
Netwerkkarte: On Board -- im BIOS Disabled

denke letzteres ist wohl eher uninteressant^^

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen^^ - Danke


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Hast Du die Soundkarte mal in einem anderen PCI-Slot ausprobiert?
Evtl. kommt sie sich ja z.b. mit der Netzwerkkarte oder der Grafikkarte in die Quere.

Hast Du denn die OnBoard-Soundkarte im BIOS deaktiviert, wenn Du die PCI-Soundkarte eigesteckt hast?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## shakalphilip (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi, sorry hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen - 

ja ich habe den Slot gewechselt.
Netwerk ist auch onboard 
und ja sie ist im Bios disabled 

Gruss Shakalphilip


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Wie verhält es sich nach einer Modusumschaltung der X-Fi?
Knistert es am Eingang oder am Ausgang der Karte?


----------



## shakalphilip (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

nicht anders. Es knistert immer an Ein- und Ausgängen

Also immer wenn mein sound knistert, bin ich über das mikro auch so zu hören


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Kriegst du das Knistern aufgenommen?
Würde mir das gerne mal anhören.

Versuche mal, alle Eingänge stummzuschalten, wenn es dann nicht verschwindet, ist das Problem definitiv IN deinem Rechner.

Ich weiss grad nicht wie das bei der X-Fi Gamer ist (hab "leider" die Elite Pro), aber musst du da auch das Netzteil anschliessen?


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2006)

Das Verwunderliche ist ja dass er das knistern mit zwei unterschiedlichen PCI-Soundkarten hat..... mit der OnBoard-Soundkarte jedoch nicht.
Daher ja auch meine erste Vermutung dass sich die Karten mit irgend einer anderen Komponente in die Quere kommen.


----------



## shakalphilip (21. Dezember 2006)

Also ich habe das jetzt mal bei TrackMania aufgenommen, hier ist es noch angenehm ruhig aber schon hörbar wenn man über die buttons geht und am fahren ist:
Link

die X-Fi ExtremeGamer ist einfach nur eine Karte - ohne verstärker oser so wie bei dir.


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Sehr merkwürdig.
Der Fehler erscheint also immer, wenn Sound erzeugt wird.
Geh bitte mal in den Gerätemanager und klicke bei Ansicht den Punkt "Ressourcen nach Verbindung" an.
Nun auf das "+" vor "Interruptanforderung(IRQ)" schau mal, ob noch andere Geräte dieselbe Zahl haben, wie deine X-Fi. Falls ja, baue die Karte in einen anderen Slot und schau wieder unter diesem Punkt nach.
Wiederhole diese Schritte, bis die Karte möglichst alleine sitzt oder sich wenigstens mit so wenig Geräten wie möglich die Ressourcen teilt.
Auf keinen Fall allerdings mit der Grafikkarte.

Chipsatztreiber, Bios und Soundkartentreiber sind aktuell?


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2006)

Also wenn das knistern gleichmässiger und schneller währe, dann würde es mich an meine Kindheit erinnern..... Muttern stand mit dem Mixer in der Küche und im alten Röhrenradio in der Stube war das knistern zu hören.
Die Älteren unter euch kennen es evtl. auch noch vom Autoradio..... wenn die Lichtmaschine nicht entstört war (da war das knistern aber so schnell, dass es eher schon ein heulen war).

Aber warum tritt es nicht bei der OnBoard-Soundkarte auf?! 
Ich kenne die Soundkarte nicht (als nicht Gamer langt mir meine SB16), aber wenn sie am Netzteil angeschlossen wird, könnte tatsächlich das Netzteil die Ursache sein.


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Das war auch mein Gedanke, allerdings handelt es sich um die X-Fi Gamer, die ist eine "kleinere" Version und benötigt im Gegensatz zu meiner Elite Pro _keinen_ zusätzlichen Strom vom Netzteil.

Nur bei mir ist ein solches Knistern nicht drin.
Übrigens: Du hast nicht zufällig irgendwelche EAX Effekte am Laufen?


----------



## shakalphilip (21. Dezember 2006)

Also, ich habe gerade mal den Geräte Manager aufgemacht und deine Schritte befolgt, dabei kam das raus:
Link

ich verstehe noch nicht ganz was ich jetzt genau mit dem slot wechseln erreichen soll...

Aktuelle traiber f. Chipsatz sind drauf, Bios trau ich mich nicht ran aber wenns sein muss mach ich das auch nochmal und Sound hat auch den aktuellsten treiber

EAX Effekte   habe ich an, aber auch wenn ich sie aus mache ändert sich nichts


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

In dem Fall brauchst du auch keine Slots wechseln. 
Die Soundkarte hat einen IRQ für sich alleine und muss sich nicht mit anderen Geräten rumschlagen.
Leider fällt mir grad auf die Schnelle auch nix Weiteres ein.
Naja, mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was.


----------



## shakalphilip (22. Dezember 2006)

hehe trotzdem Danke schonmal^^


----------



## Crazy_down (22. Dezember 2006)

Könnte es vlt. sein das er keinen Ressourcen fehler hatte weil eine andere Komponente die, die selbe ressource beansprucht gerade nicht aktiv war ?
Also ich meine das dieser Fehler nur auftritt wenn er die andere Komponente braucht z.b. wo er gespielt hat ? und wo er im Gerätemanager war eben nicht und dadurch der fehler nicht war ?

Ist sowas möglich ? oder wird der Ressourcenkonflikt immer angezeigt ?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Dezember 2006)

Nein..... zumindest so lange wie die Komponenten eingebaut, im BIOS und Gerätemanager nicht deaktiviert  und die Treiber installiert sind, könnte ein Ressourcenkonflikt vorliegen..... auch wenn die Komponente grad nicht "beansprucht" wird.
Wenn er also z.b. den Ton ausschaltet, ist die Soundkarte trotzdem aktiv und könnte einen Ressourcenkonflikt verursachen.

Wie es bei "unbekannten Geräten" aussieht (also noch keine passenden Treiber installiert sind) kann ich so aus dem Kopf auch nicht sagen.

Da bei ihm kein Ressourcenkonflikt angezeigt wird, ist zumindest aus der Sicht schonmal alles in Ordnung.


----------



## The_Maegges (24. Dezember 2006)

Eine deaktivierte Karte würde unter Windows trotzdem an der entsprechenden Ressource angezeigt werden.
Eventuelle USB-Geräte scheiden ebenfalls aus, da sie den IRQ ihres Hostcontrollers oder Roothubs verwenden.

Eventuell wäre auch ein Defekt der Soundkarte denkbar.
Oder vielleicht kommt irgendwoher Strom auf das Anschlussblech der Soundkarte, allerdings müsste es dann nicht nur bei Soundwiedergabe knistern.

Vielleicht könntest du mal eine dxdiag.txt anhängen? Würde vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## shakalphilip (24. Dezember 2006)

naja das wäre dann die 2. Karte wo der selbe Fehler auftritt... Weil ich hatte ja vorher die Audiogy 4


DxDiag.txt


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht eine grundsätzliche Hardwareinkompatibilität zwischen Mainboard und Creative-Karten? 

Versuch es mal mit dem aktuellsten Bios sowie den neuesten Chipsatztreibern, die du auftreiben kannst.
Zudem traue ich dem VIA-Chipsatz nicht, habe damit in der Vergangenheit einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das auch in diesem Fall der Schuldige ist.


----------



## sisela (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hast du schon einmal deine ASIO Einstellungen kontrolliert. Vielleicht gibt es ja dort Latenzprobleme!

Gruß


----------



## shakalphilip (10. Januar 2007)

öhm^^

ASIO einstellungen? - sorry noch nie gehört^^


----------

